# Xpro BT50 Box Mod by SMOK



## kimbo (9/10/14)



Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (9/10/14)

She does look pretty fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/10/14)

I love the translations on stuffs like theses 

Practicability 

I know I know, shouldn't make fun, their Engrish is still better than my Chinese 

Jokes aside this is a good looking mod though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## andro (9/10/14)

Is cool but is still a box . I dont understand why big company spend some money on design as well .

Reactions: Like 1


----------

